#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Oilfield Processing of Petroleum Vol 1 & 2

## javan

Hi,


Do Anybody have this Books?See More: Oilfield Processing of Petroleum Vol 1 & 2

----------


## usman1259

thank you

----------


## saif_uddin

does anyone have the book

----------


## mirro

guys anybody has them?

----------


## lizardoherrera

hello mirro
I have those links of those books. Could you send a email, please?

Lizardo

----------


## lizardoherrera

hello for all

I give the links that you asked

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Lizardo

----------


## usman1259

Hello Lizardo Thanks for this help

----------


## thaihy

Thank you, Lizardo.

----------


## kp2008

Thank a lot for sharing the great books,,,

----------


## gord

Thanks so much, brother.

----------


## rathodms

thank u so much bro..!!!

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's for the book bro..!!!!

----------


## mirro

thanks for all of you guys

See More: Oilfield Processing of Petroleum Vol 1 & 2

----------


## Ayax

Thank's Lizardoherrera for this books. I have long time search for they 
 :Cool:

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much

----------


## Nasser89

Does anybody have the solution manual for volume one please please??/

Thank you,
If u do please e-mail me on b00023292@aus.edu

----------


## tecton

goooooood share bro

muchas gracias


But, the link is dead. 

If somebody have downloaded the books, please reupload.

----------


## emc0406

Thanks a lot

----------


## smartsiz

thx!!!

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou

----------


## yeremy321

thaks !  :Big Grin:

----------


## paddypad987

Lizardo ,
Please send me the book , it link is not working  my mail is is paddypad987@yahoo.com, info@mrpharmaindia.com

----------


## virgoengr

Thank's Lizardoherrera for these books.

----------


## paddypad987

> Thank's Lizardoherrera for these books.



Not receive the books , Please send it again at my mail id info@mrpharmaindia.com, THanks in Advance.

----------


## pattoi

thanks for sharing those useful ebooks...!!!!

See More: Oilfield Processing of Petroleum Vol 1 & 2

----------


## Myung Chul Park

Thanks very much ^^

----------


## Fujjii

Anyone with the books can create new link for download? All the old links are dead =\

----------


## centvt

Yes, mee too. Please share the new link for download this. Many thanks.

----------


## drchin1987

Does anyone have these books still? Need ASAP

----------


## Mechen

Oilfield Processing of Petroleum, Vol. 1: Natural Gas
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: wkux

----------

